# Awakening Slave



## oet (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

What is that? It is one of the worst things I have ever heard


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I am curious as to why you posted this link, oet. A joke? Hard to believe someone wasted three minutes recording this.

Edit: Note that I wrote this response when it was posted without explanation in the general discussion section. Didn't know I was critiquing an attempt at composition.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Whatever it was, it seems we are all deprived or relieved -- _*Video removed by poster.*_

Some people, I swear, post works on fora because in so doing, that will certainly generate a certain number of "hits" and / or likes on Youtube.

What they may overlook is the fact that anyone given access can also post a comment there and hit "Dislike" as readily as like.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

This piece reminded me of a work from one of my favorite albums: "Piano for Two Fingers". It can be found at your local Walmart next to the instructional DVD "Typing with Two Fingers". In both instances, the tongue may remain in the mouth or be placed gently between the teeth, slightly protruding.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> This piece reminded me of a work from one of my favorite albums: "Piano for Two Fingers". It can be found at your local Walmart next to the instructional DVD "Typing with Two Fingers". In both instances, the tongue may remain in the mouth or be placed gently between the teeth, slightly protruding.


From one member's critique, it sounds like it was another 'Kid has midi, cuts and pastes one block of material cranking each paste up a half step' and little else.

I'm still a bit surprised at what some people seem to expect as the result of the least bit of mental and physical efforts


----------

